# Boaters find body in Deer Creek



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2012/12/18/boaters-find-body-in-deer-creek.html


> *Boaters find body in Deer Creek
> Authorities dont suspect foul play; autopsy ordered*
> 
> By Mary Beth Lane
> ...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have walked across that railroad bridge many times in my life when fishing Deer Creek.

Sorry for the family


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Apparently the kayakers are members. The photo of the submerged body was on here yesterday. Glad to see it removed. This isn't the place for it. Have some respect for the family.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe this guy was an OGF member?..I saw the pic yesterday and I'm glad it was removed.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Muskarp said:


> Apparently the kayakers are members. The photo of the submerged body was on here yesterday. Glad to see it removed. This isn't the place for it. Have some respect for the family.


Yeah, saw that too. A bit messed up but I couldn't not look.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, the picture was here and it was removed as soon as it was found out by the OGF staff.

I doubt the poster yesterday had any ill intentions but it should not have been posted and our apologies to the membership for it being up for even the short time that it was.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Streamstalker,thanks. I was wondering about that all day,since seeing the pic yesterday.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Before someone freaks out too badly, it was just a photo of the back of his head. Nothing more. While disturbing and disrespectful to some, it wasn't like it showed his face or anything. The poster had no ill intentions. 

Glad they ID'd the body fairly quickly. Answers at least some questions for the family/friends.


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

I too have crossed that bridge more time than I could count though long ago I grew up fishing that stretch of creek with my dad still live close but dont go there for trespassing reasons . Hope foul play was not involved! GOD bless he and his family!


----------



## Mike Baker (Jan 1, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the family, I also have been across that bridge and fished the area.


----------

